# Mileage seems to be on Par with EPA so far



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

After 2 weeks / 309 miles of driving, I put in 17.59 gal. Driving was all non highway. I'm around 17.4 mpg so far which matched/ exceeded the EPA city rating of 17. I'll do a longer highway trip to see what I can get on the highway. Not expecting more than the 25 mpg rating.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

The 3.6L engine (2011+) does a bit better with fuel efficiency than the 2009-10 engine options. EPA ratings are close or same, but the 3.6L is better in real world driving. 25 or possibly 26 MPGs is not out of the realm of possibilities if 100% highway driving, especially if you use non-ethanol gasoline to squeeze an extra MPG. It's really starting/stopping that kills MPGs on this van. Other vehicles too of course, but especially so with these Gen 5 Chryco vans.

In my experience, as little as 20% city driving and 80% hwy driving will knock MPGs below 20 pretty quick.


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

I did a 100 mile highway trip today and the mileage was much better. I’m sure I got 25 mpg. I still need to do that 500 mile 100% highway trip to see what I would get.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Recent thread on the Chrysler minivans forums about someone getting 28.75 MPGs on a 400 mile trip. That was pencil/paper calculation. The computer had it just north of 19 MPGs.

Flat driving, no winds, and kept it around 70 mph.

As they say, YMMV.


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

I just did my first full tank. 336 miles on 17.36 gallons. Mixed driving. Not too horrible.


----------

